# طهمة



## djara

في الجنوب التونسي تستعمل كلمة *طهمة* للتعبير عن الفيضان أو الطوفان
١ هل تستعمل هذه الكلمة بهذا المعنى في لهجاتكم؟
 ٢ بما أن كلمة طهمة غير موجودة في لسان العرب بهذا المعنى، هل تكون الكلمة من أصل عبري؟ 
أستدل على ذلك بما جاء في مقال لنبيل فياض حول قبة الصخرة في القدس
في عالم الأساطير اليهودي، الحجر [ الصخرة ]، التي جاءت من عرش مجد الله، جعلت كغطاء على *طيهوم*، المياه ما تحت الأرضية التي للخلط [ بالعبرية، طوهو بوهو: حالة الكون الخلطية التي تفتقد التمايز ]، الأمر الذي يتطابق مع أسطورة أبسو عند السومريين والبابليين. وكما بنيت بابل فوق باب أبسو وكانت " بوابة أبسو "، كذلك تماماً فإن حجر الأساس يغطي فوهة *طيهوم*، مانعاً مياه الخلط التي سبقت الخليقة.

الكلمة العبرية *طيهوم* تعني هوة ( مثل كتلة متلاطمة من مياه تحت أرضية ) أو صخب مياه مضطربة بعنف أو أمواج عنيفة عكرة، التي تحدث ضجة هائلة. طيهوم تعني أيضاً الشيء العميق ( كما في البحر المبدئي أو مصدر المياه ما تحت الأرضية ) وينابيع العميق الهائل، وهو ما يتضمن الخلط، السر، العمق والقوة.
http://www.nabilfayad.com


----------



## thelastchoice

السلام عليكم ... مادة طهم موجودة في معاجم  كثيرة منها اللسان.
ومن معانيها التي قد تكون  ذات علاقة بالفيضان :
 السمينُ الفاحِشُ السِّمَنِ،: المطهم. والدلالة ههنا هي الزيادة وتجاوز الحد. فلعل المعنى الذي ذكرتم  متطور من هاذا.


----------



## momai

الكلمة والجذر نفسه ليسا مستعملين في سوريا
لكننا نستخدم كلمة طوفة من الطوفان التي تتماثل بالوزن مع طهمة على ما أظن
وأما بالنسبة لأصل الكلمة قد يكون عربيا مشتقا من الفعل طهم بمعنى الامتلاء والزيادة


----------



## لنـا

اتفق مع thelastchoice
والكلمة مستعملة عندنا في فلسطين بمعنى "شيء كامل/تام"
عريس وسيم غني وسيء الاخلاق تقدم لفتاة واعجبها الشاب فيرد الاب من باب الاعتراض ويقول: شو شايفتيه طهمة؟؟


----------

